# Transcotland - A Hiking Company??



## lvhmbh (Nov 18, 2012)

I have friends who love to hike - they've done a lot of different places using companies that transport their baggage from one b&b to another while they hike.  These are not guided hikes - they're on their own as to route, etc.  Has anyone heard of this company?  Good or bad?  Thanks, Linda


----------



## transcotland (Nov 21, 2012)

*Transcotland*

Hello Linda,
I am writing from Transcotland to let you know that we have previous clients who would be happy to give you a reference if that would be helpful for you? If you let me know what hike(s) you are interested in I can put you in touch with people who have been before and can give you an idea of how it all works.
Regards,
Andrew


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.  My friends are actually already in touch with you.  Linda


----------

